# Frage zu Knoppix



## Pardon_Me (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen ob beim Booten mit Knoppix etwas an der Festplatte verändert wird (außer dass, wenn notwendig, ein Swap-File erzeugt wird)...

Vielen Danke schonmal!


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (11. Mai 2004)

Hi Pardon_Me,

Beim Booten von Knoppix wird nichts an der/den Festplatte/n geändert. Beim Bootvorgang wird der Kernel und alles was zum Booten benötigt wird in deinen Arbeitsspeicher geladen. Gleiches passiert auch nach dem booten beim starten der Anwendungen. Deine Festplatte wird auch erst als Laufwerk eingebunden (gemounted) wenn du dies selber tust.
Bevor du also nicht irgendwas eingibst oder irgendwo drauf klickst (z.B. das Festplatten Icon auf dem Desktop) passiert gar nichts.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Mai 2004)

Und selbst wenn du die Festplatten über die KDE Desktop-Icons mounten solltest (bzw. sind diese schon gemountet - nicht mehr sicher) werden diese nur mit Lesezugriff gemountet.

An deinem PC wird, wie gesagt, nichts verändert - außer du gibts dies ausdrücklich an.


----------



## Pardon_Me (12. Mai 2004)

Super Antworten!

Vielen Dank!


----------

